# rossi vs taurus



## chad10 (May 10, 2009)

Like the title says which one is better


----------



## chad10 (May 10, 2009)

*nothing*

I guess nobody has every shot any of them and really don't give a f/@k thinks a lot handgunforums must not like me


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I was under the impression (maybe I'm wrong) that Rossi and Taurus are now one and the same. From what I've heard Taurus bought Rossi a while back. But I owned a Rossi 2" .357 and a taurus PT111 Titanium in 9mm and the Rossi performed waaay better than the PT111 but that's like comparing apples and oranges.

Edit: PT111 Mellenium not Titanium.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

chad10 said:


> I guess nobody has every shot any of them and really don't give a f/@k thinks a lot handgunforums must not like me


Which one is better:
Red or Blue?
Big or Small?
Stop or Go?

Chad10, don't have a pity party. Try asking a specific, meaningful question and I suspect you might get some specific, meaningful responses.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Kinda radical for only his 21st post, don't you think?tumbleweed


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Biting tongue. Oh, the pain! Ow, ow, it's bleeding!


----------



## chad10 (May 10, 2009)

Edited by me


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

:watching:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a troll to me!!:watching:


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow! 16 hours and 21 minutes must be a new record for throwing a fit for lack of attention. :anim_lol:


----------

